# Best Exercise to widen shoulders??



## pereari (Jun 24, 2005)

I just wanted to know what is a good exercise to widen shoulders from front,side and rear views?Thanxxx for your help!!


----------



## MillerMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Lat DB raises or Upright Rows


----------



## LAM (Jun 24, 2005)

pereari said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know what is a good exercise to widen shoulders from front,side and rear views?Thanxxx for your help!!



the lateral raise is the best exercise to target the medial deltoid


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 24, 2005)

Laterals and rows


----------

